# What's in your handbag?



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Girls.....and those guys that are brave enough to admit they have one 

In mine I have the following....

Purse 
Car keys 
Comb
Mirror [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Lipstick :-* 
5 x TTOC business cards  
Â£10.00 Debenhams Gift card 8) 
Diary [smiley=book2.gif]  
Mobile  
Cheque book with no cheque left.  
Cheque book with loads of cheque left  
2 Tampons (in case I lose one  )
A strip of nicotine lozenges [smiley=smoking.gif] NOT!
Sunglasses 8) 
1 pencil
2 pens
48p and 2 euros. :roll:

and a Partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Purse yes *but I call mine a wallet, purse sounds a bit erm....pursey*
Car keys *yup*
Comb *nope  only comb my hair once a day, when I get up*
Mirror *no ( best not look, sometimes its better not to know  *Lipstick *yes and Lipcote to keep it on, I don't generally reapply after I've put it on at 8am *
5 x TTOC business cards *no*
Â£10.00 Debenhams Gift card * no*
Diary * no*
Mobile *yes..well its more of a life support machine really, emails, internet, msn*
Cheque book with no cheque left. *no*
Cheque book with loads of cheque left *no*
2 Tampons (in case I lose one ) *no, I don't do bleeding  *
A strip of nicotine lozenges NOT! *nope*
Sunglasses *nope*
1 pencil *nope*
2 pens *yep!*
48p and 2 euros. *no*

Add to mine

*200 various receipts, a driving licence, assorted paint charts ( which are my vice :lol: )*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Vlastan will be along any minute no doubt


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

a book on cross-dressing :lol: (that's a joke before anybody asks)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Vlastan will be along any minute no doubt


 :lol: :lol: Vlastan I think has a manbag does that count


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan will be along any minute no doubt
> ...


With his dancin shoes in, glittery ones, beautiful.


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a tomboy/graphic artist... may help to explain some things!

Swiss Army knife with a million tools
Spare car key
wallet
sunglasses
nurofen
keane cd
mini screwdriver set
roll of masking tape
medical scalpel
mobile
office keys
packet of mints


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Today's kit:

purse - stuffed with receipts, cards and Â£4.86 in shrapnel :? 
mobile
almost dead packet of chewing gum
pen
spec cleaning cloth
spare pair of tights (sorry guys, can't be gassed with stockings!)
work name-badge (in case I forget who I am)
car keys
wetting drops for contact lenses
foundation
lippy tin of Vasaline

Hey deb - masking tape and medical scalpel 

Hev x


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

:lol: I could think of something witty to put in reply about tying people up and cutting off their danglies.. but no. A scalpel is the only thing that cuts transparency film cleanly, and the masking tape is for positioning things on the scanner... boring eh??

:roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> Today's kit:
> 
> purse - stuffed with receipts, cards and Â£4.86 in shrapnel :?
> mobile
> ...


Vaseline ? What's that for ??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Today's kit:
> ...


it's a multi-talented piece of kit :roll: 
- soften lips
- cheaper than lipstick
- fix dry skin patches
- removing ultra-sticky lipstick
always keep a pot in the car too but it went kinda runny in the heat-wave 

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> - soften lips


That's what I was thinking... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > - soften lips
> ...


biggest problem with it is ........................ looks really fetching when it's plastered up your face cos hair has got stuck to it  

Hev x :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

My handbag is so tiny I cannot believe how much i get in it:

Camera - Never go anywhere withoout it
This months receipts for my expenses
Car Keys
House Keys
Caravan Keys (weekend home)
Passport (frightening but needed for work travel)
mobile phone (new really cool)
3g card (so the gits from work can ge in touch with me all the time)
Inhalers (never know when i might need them)
TT pen & note pad  
Cool mints
Photos of a friends wedding (her lovely man proposed by jumping out of a plane with a banner attached attached to his feet asking her to marry him)
A street map of glasgow :?

Sara

And a space waiting for my tickets for the horse guards parade meet 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sara G said:


> A street map of glasgow :?


Next time you are up, give me a shout 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > A street map of glasgow :?
> ...


nothing and if they think I am using that for work :evil:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Glasgow is ace, i have become to love the City. I discovered our company still owened an office they thought they had sold 5 years ealier, it burnt down towards the end of last year so i am spending far too much time there now

Sara


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Car Keys
House Keys
Mobile Phone
Sunglasses 8) 
Purse
Filofax :roll: :wink: 
Make-up bag - new, full & not yet used :roll: 
Inhaler - for when I'm made breathless :wink: :-* 
Tube of carmex :-* 
Umbrella

Bec


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wheres all the battery powered tools and stuff? :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Wheres all the battery powered tools and stuff? :?


In my bedside cabinet, my deasktop draw at work and my glove box  And sometimes I have one in my handbag....but not at the time I started the post :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I feel much better now. feel free to pm me a picture of them :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I feel much better now. feel free to pm me a picture of them :lol:


A battery operated PM on it's way :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, pmsl.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> lol, pmsl.


pmsl? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you've made me laugh and smile for sure.

How bigs your bag  12" or 14" :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> How bigs your bag  12" or 14" :lol:


Ditto? How bigs yours :wink:  :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'm a man - you cant expect me to tell the truth about a size question. :roll:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Well when I use a bag it has:-
Purse
Phone
Lipgloss
Keys......and that's about it! Hence I only really use a bag when I'm dressed up and don't have pockets to shove the items in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KJM said:


> Well when I use a bag it has:-
> Purse
> Phone
> Lipgloss
> Keys


Same here but then I also carry a pen knife, reading glasses and a pen. That's it 8)


----------



## mountainqueen (Apr 23, 2007)

iPod plus earphones
Mobile
Car keys
House keys
Work keys
Debit card
Sunnies
Aloe Vera Vaseline
A book

and at the last look, a load of karabiners too, plus mini climbing rope curled into inexpert knots!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mountainqueen said:


> iPod plus earphones
> Mobile
> Car keys
> House keys
> ...


Aren't you missing the climbing shoes :wink:

Welcome again


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

last time i looked:
macbook
satnav + charger
iPod
Kleenex
2 mobile phones
car keys
home keys
change
birthday present for my best friend
lipgloss
sunglasses
wallet

and there's still space left


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

*Main compartment:*
Purse with a million-&-1 compartments -_ all full - just not with money_ :? 
House Keys
Car Keys
Tissues
Toddler wipes
Service receipt
Several confetti-like yellow tissue paper circles - _I have NO clue!!_
Diary
Permanent cosmetic price list
Holistic therapies price list
Tips to toes price list 
2 old shopping lists
Various receipts
Tesco sports vouchers

*Inside open pockets:*
Spearmint tic-tacs
2 mints from the Italian
Sweetners
Pocket size dettol surface cleaner
1 mint chocolate from the Indian
2 pens
Mini pack of highlighters

*Inside zip pocket:*
3 L'Oreal color riche lipsticks nos; 240 236 & 231
L'Oreal glam shine lip gloss
Bare Essentials lipgloss - "friendship"
Mini solar oil
OPI lip treatment
Nivea lip repair
3 hair clips
2 hair elastics

*Secret pocket: *- _that I keep forgetting about!_
Out of date railcard }
Photocopy cards } _so THAT'S where they all went!!_
Out of date train timetable }

*Other inside zip pocket:*
Strepsils
Ricolas
Brush aways
2 Always
Co-codamol
Epi-pen - _incase Coope eats crab_
Allergy eye drops - _incase I come into contact with cats_

*Outside pocket:*
Mobile
Business cards - mine & others
Phone numbers for "Lynette" - _who the hell's Lynette??_

.....actually, NOW it's all over the floor but I'll be putting most of it back except the bits I can throw away...... :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mrs coope said:


> *Main compartment:*
> Purse with a million-&-1 compartments -_ all full - just not with money_ :?
> House Keys
> Car Keys
> ...


Blimey! Sounds more like a suitcase you have there. 

I have a friend called Lynette  and strangelyI've lost her phone number :? How did you get it? :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> *Main compartment:*
> Purse with a million-&-1 compartments -_ all full - just not with money_ :?
> House Keys
> Car Keys
> ...


Do you have a back problem carrying all of this :roll: :wink:

I just re-checked mine. Organized in different compartments are:
Wallet and keys
Reading glasses and mobile
2 pens, lip stick, mascara and pen knife
store cards and vouchers
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh, and dangling on the outside is a Chinese jade double happyness charm ..... to attract the perfect partner


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Terri_TT said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > *Main compartment:*
> ...


Oh Huni, tell me about it!

Thank the good Lord that Radley do various sizes including Working Mum Size, else I'd be so screwed! :?

Sometimes I long for the days when I could get away with mints, a credit card, some lippy, fresh-wipes, spare thong, cigs, lighter...... :roll: ahhhh - those were the days...... 

As for Lynettes number - DUNNO! maybe she wanted some treatment done??!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Christ almighty Mrs Coope that list is endless    :lol:

My bag :-

1 x Purse
1 x mobile phone
1 x TT key fob with house key on it
1 x pack of Kleenex
1 x pack of extra gum
1 x pastel pink lippy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> Thank the good Lord that Radley do various sizes including Working Mum Size, else I'd be so screwed! :?


Your going to need a Radley weekend holdal for the contents you carry about :lol: . Radley is my fav also don't bother with anything else 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Christ almighty Mrs Coope that list is endless    :lol:
> 
> My bag :-
> 
> ...


Trust you to be the first one with a blooming x-mas tree :twisted: 
.... and Tosh with his skier 

Don't tell me you've wrapped all your presents and wrote all your x-mas cards :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mrs coope said:


> *Main compartment:*
> Purse with a million-&-1 compartments -_ all full - just not with money_ :?
> House Keys
> Car Keys
> ...


    - How do you find anything????............. I rarely carry a handbag.........hrmmm, maybe that is another reason I am crap at being girlie  

Hev x


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > *Main compartment:*
> ...


Hey Dani!

Well, as you come to mention it - I am suffering a bit at the mo, but that's just because some little shit in a Focus rammed into the back of me two weeks ago (pr*ck!) 'cause he was mucking about with his mates rather than looking where he was going........!

I wish you luck with the charm - happily I don't need one of those having already found my perfect partner in Coope........... :roll:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
- "sick bags are stowed in the pocket on the back of the seat in front of you........"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Christ almighty Mrs Coope that list is endless    :lol:
> ...


Organised handbag, organised house and organised mind Dani  Sorry   :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Just to p*ss you all off - all crimbo prezzies got but not wrapped (apart from the main ones for the girls which I'm picking up tomorrow) & cards too come to that, although not written JUST yet....! :roll: :roll:

Will be placing the crimbo xmas soft drink order over the next couple of days..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

France in a months time to get the hard stuff [smiley=cheers.gif]

Halloween stuff got for the girls & packed away to take to Gran Canaria [smiley=sunny.gif] in a couple of weeks.... [smiley=vampire.gif]

Right there with you Dotti - especially re Radley...... :wink:

I just don't have the time to be any less organised!! :?

No wonder Coope's so sodding relaxed all the time.........

:?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

10 weeks till christmas  . Yet another Radley on my list too   . Having said that got a Harrods trip coming up in few weeks ... hope I don't get tempted by a Louis Vuitton


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> 10 weeks till christmas  . Yet another Radley on my list too   . Having said that got a Harrods trip coming up in few weeks ... hope I don't get tempted by a Louis Vuitton


ooooooooo - let me know when Dotti & we could meet for coffee? Which Radley BTW? I've got several "bits" coming at crimbo - apparently! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > 10 weeks till christmas  . Yet another Radley on my list too   . Having said that got a Harrods trip coming up in few weeks ... hope I don't get tempted by a Louis Vuitton
> ...


Waw would love to meet up for coffee  . My sister and I are going on 10th November. Doing the whole day at Harrods. It's an annual jaunt for us . You would be most welcome to come with us 

Funny I should mention this now, the thought had crossed my mind for our girlie day out on this forum with a night out up West with a hotel with a possibility to hire a limo for the day for us all 8) 8) . Might be costly but well worth it  8)

Only downside Mrs Coope, is Harrods don't sell Radley  ....but their diamond rings make up for that


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Only downside Mrs Coope, is Harrods don't sell Radley  ....but their diamond rings make up for that


Then perhaps a visit to the Radley Shop in Kings Road or Floral Street may be in order...........:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Only downside Mrs Coope, is Harrods don't sell Radley  ....but their diamond rings make up for that
> ...


Oh yes it's a stones through away 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mrs coope said:
> ...


You need someone to sort your back, Lucy 



Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Shall I send you my x-mas cards for you to write :wink: :-*


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> You need someone to sort your back, Lucy


YUP! - if only I could find a therapist as good as me.........!! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You need someone to sort your back, Lucy
> ...


No therapist needed! Just get me to throw everything out for you :lol: If in doubt, throw it out is my policy :lol:  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You need someone to sort your back, Lucy
> ...


You called? I'm here. With a fantastic reputation of sorting my clients backs


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

in my handbag i have

diary
bills
house keys/spare car key
inhaler
chewing gum
purse with nothing in it
pen

secret pocket =
ladies tampon lol  
lipstick
comb
mirror

mini pocket =
receipts
my neices hair clip? how that got there i never know lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sarahTT said:


> ladies tampon lol


You can get mens ones?


----------



## emzipoo4u (Sep 9, 2007)

Purse 
Car keys 
House Keys
Hair Brush
Apple
Can of beans
CD
Mobile 
Cheque book 
Loads of random pennys
Sunglasses 
Receipts
Woolly Hat
Gloves
Memory Stick
Hair Dresser Price List
Chewing Gum
Pen


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm ... good post 

My purse
Camera 
Diary
Black marker 
A kitchen knife (dont ask) 
Ipod 
Elec bill still to be paid :roll: 
Make up bag 
Keys 
Tissues


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

purse
mobile
perfum (never no when you will need it)
car keys
Birthday card to write out
diary
sun glasses
lip gloss
key fob for work
foot ball sticker what i got free from morrisons
girly monthly things! :lol:


----------



## Clarice (Apr 27, 2010)

The kitchen sink....

Camera & Cable
Netbook & Charger
iPhone
Blackberry
A4 Diary
Pocket Diary
USB Stick
Post
Car Keys
House Keys
Passport
Driving Licence
Unchecked lotto tickets
Sunglasses
Large Purse
Cosmetic Bag (I'm not even going to go there)
Hairbrush
GHD
Tissues


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Clarice said:


> The kitchen sink....
> 
> Camera & Cable
> Netbook & Charger
> ...


"whats in your handbag" not suitcase :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

